# Position des Applets am Screen



## virtual (5. Okt 2007)

Hi Leute,

weiß jemand wie bzw. ob man die Position des Applets auf dem Bildschirm feststellen kann? Wenn das nicht geht wäre auch die Position auf der webseite in die es integriert ist eine hilfe.

Entweder suche ich falsch oder es gibt da nix in der API.

lg Andi


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Okt 2007)

Vielleicht bist du ja gar ganz auf dem verkehrten Schiff und es gibt eine passende Lösung zu deinem Problem.
Daher erzähl doch erstmal, was du machen willst.


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

Hi,

also es geht mir um ein Applet, das einen Screenshot macht. Über robot ist das prinzipiell mal kein Problem. Dem Applet übergebe ich als parameter x,y,w,h des Bereichs von dem ich einen screenshot benötige. leider gibts anscheinend auch per Java Script keine Möglichkeit auszulesen wo das Applet am Bildschirm liegt. Die Bildschirmgröße/auflösung bekommt man, den sichtbaren Bereich auch, aber was oben und was unten fehlt weiß ich nicht. Deshalb die Idee ob vielleicht ein Applet weiß wo es liegt?!

Ich hoffe das war jetzt halbwegs verständlich!

lg Andi


----------



## tfa (9. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> also es geht mir um ein Applet, das einen Screenshot macht. Über robot ist das prinzipiell mal kein Problem.



Ist das Applet signiert? Wenn nicht, ist das schon ein Problem.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, willst Du ein Screenshot von dem Applet machen.
Das müsste über das Graphics-Objekt des Applets möglich sein. Daraus müsste man irgendwie
ein Image-Objekt erzeugen können...


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Okt 2007)

Du kannst mal versuchen, die Koordinaten auf dem Bildschirm mit getLocationOnScreen() auszulesen.


----------



## vurtual (9. Okt 2007)

Also ganz verständlich find ich es selbst nicht...also nochmal zur Sicherheit...

Ich weiß nicht wo der Bereich am Bildschirm ist den ich "abfotografieren" will. Wenn mein Applet aber weiß wo es liegt, kann ich relative Angaben übergeben.

lg Andi


----------



## virtual (9. Okt 2007)

getLocationOnScreen schau ich mir gleich an!! 

Danke vielmals...hoffentlich klappts  :toll:


----------

